# [gelöst]mtp device

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich konnte letzte Woche noch meinen MP3Player mit 

```
mtpfs /home/olaf/Samsung
```

und

```
fusermount -u /home/olaf/Samsung
```

 ein- und aushängen. Heute kommt

```
ls /home/olaf/Samsung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/olaf/Samsung nicht möglich: Der Socket ist nicht verbunden
```

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/bin/mtp-detect

libmtp version: 0.3.7

Listing raw device(s)

   Found 1 device(s):

   Samsung: YP-Q1 (04e8:5115) @ bus 0, dev 4

Attempting to connect device(s)

usb_claim_interface(): Device or resource busy

LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device

Unable to open raw device 0

OK.
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ /usr/bin/mtp-connect

Your system does not appear to have UTF-8 enabled ($LANG="de_DE.utf8")

If you want to have support for diacritics and Unicode characters,

please switch your locale to an UTF-8 locale, e.g. "en_US.UTF-8".

libmtp version: 0.3.7

usb_claim_interface(): Device or resource busy

LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device

No devices.
```

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c032 Logitech, Inc. MouseMan iFeel

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:5115 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002
```

Funktioniert im Moment wiede. Warum? Keine Ahnung.

----------

